# Halloween Make-up (Ladies)



## Halloween_Honey

These are absolutly GORGEOUS!!!! I can't wait to try some of these out!!!


----------



## Halloweenie1

Halloween_Honey said:


> These are absolutly GORGEOUS!!!! I can't wait to try some of these out!!!



I know! I love the cat one, I might have to try to scare up a cat costume. I do have another party to go to...


----------



## Halloween_Honey

Might as well!  I'm definatly thinking of the spider web one!


----------



## RCIAG

I've worn some of those crazy fake eyelashes & they definitely make a statement but BOY do they feel weird. I kept thinking there was someone or something juuuust outta my peripheral vision due to the weird shape. They do a make a diff though & are worth it for one day.


----------



## Trinity1

RCIAG said:


> I've worn some of those crazy fake eyelashes & they definitely make a statement but BOY do they feel weird. I kept thinking there was someone or something juuuust outta my peripheral vision due to the weird shape. They do a make a diff though & are worth it for one day.


I hear ya! When I was younger I was a ballet dancer and we had to wear fake eyelashes for performances. They always felt SO weird to me...but they definitely did what they were suppose to do.


----------



## Mizerella

Beautiful job Halloweenie1. You look like Catherine Zeta Jones.


----------



## Halloweenie1

Mizerella said:


> Beautiful job Halloweenie1. You look like Catherine Zeta Jones.



Thnaks, Miss Miz! You are so kind.


----------



## skullnbones

She is the best! Her Dark Angel and her gothy rocky looks are amazing! I love her humor and her facebook/twitter posts.


----------



## Halloweenie1

skullnbones said:


> She is the best! Her Dark Angel and her gothy rocky looks are amazing! I love her humor and her facebook/twitter posts.



I agree!


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Found the Halloween Wet & Wild Cosmetic display at the store and saw these compacts with stencils. I was'nt sure if it would really look that good. Found this make-up blog....I guess it does! Very cool!*

http://www.makeupgeek.com/color-combinations/wet-n-wild-fantasy-makers-halloween-kit/


----------



## Halloweenie1

*....cool ideas for your nails!*






































*This is what the black shatter and green color from the above set look like on.*










Shade: OPI "In My Back Pocket"









Shade: OPI "Who The Shrek Are You?" (green of eyes)









Shade:* OPI "Purple with a Purpose"*










*Easy Halloween Black & Orange Tutorial*
http://deez-nailz.blogspot.com/2010/04/wet-n-wild-sunny-side-up.html


----------



## Halloweenie1

Shade: *OPI Sanguine*


----------



## Halloweenie1




----------



## Halloweenie1

Halloweenie1 said:


>


Yesterday, went out and purchased the mini Spookettes Nail 4 pack (@Ulta).....and I love the colors!

Especially the "Zom-Body To Love" the color is true to the pics, and it has a slight shimmer to it and GLOWS in the dark!
FYI: you do need to put on about 3-4 coats to get that opaque look. I plan on putting a coat of the "Mummy Knows Best" under it next time. 

I tried the "Black Shatter" and it's very cool! But they have other colors in the "Shatter" and I liked the Silver better, myself...so I got it instead.


----------



## llewis

I'm definitely going to try some of these great makeup tips out.

I also really like Michelle Phan's posts on Youtube. She has some great makeup tutorials as well, though most are not for Halloween.


----------



## Halloweenie1

llewis said:


> I'm definitely going to try some of these great makeup tips out.....I also really like Michelle Phan's posts on Youtube. She has some great makeup tutorials as well, though most are not for Halloween.


I am not familiar with Michelle Phan's, I will have to check them out. Thanks!


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Found more nail colors for Halloween by Sally Hansen. *










I bought these colors. They go on well, doesn't need more than one coat to look opaque.

Emerald City









Purple Potion









Green With Envy


----------



## Halloweenie1

*More inspiration*


----------



## Halloweenie1




----------



## Halloweenie1




----------



## Halloweenie1




----------



## Halloweenie1




----------



## Boo Baby

I love this thread Halloweenie! All the make up applications are just fantastic!! I wish I was good at that type of stuff. I got a real kick out of the Frankie fingers polish application. I have been planning on getting myself a pedi soon and there is a place where I live that people rave about. I think I'm going to get her to give me Frankie toes.


----------



## Halloweenie1




----------



## Halloweenie1




----------



## blackfog

Can always count on you Halloweenie1 for such great ideas! I just adore those pics of you especially the black and white one...stunning! Love all the make-up and nails. For some reason mine are the worst they have ever been. Glad that some are the press on. Will have to try out the make-up....love it!


----------



## WickedBB70

This thread is soooooooo coooooollllllll!!!! Keeping it in my favorites!


----------



## Halloweenie1

*80's Makeup Ideas....*


----------



## RCIAG

I lived through the 80s & not a single person I knew looked Mimi from the Drew Carey show. None. The rest are a little too stage/runway makeup & no one outside an album cover or video looked like that, but Cyndi & Madonna are perfect.

You gotta go more glam metal or Duran Duran to get a real 80s look. It was all about looking like this regardless of gender:


































Or maybe this:



























It was all about a LOT of hair sprayed (AQUANET ONLY!!) into heights only climbers of Everest could climb, a LOT of blush, eyeliner & red lips. Fashion was neon, fingerless gloves, lace, jelly bracelets, bandanas on your legs, leg warmers, wearing 2 polo shirts, the inner shirt with the collar up, designer jeans, Zubaz, the Don Johnson as Sonny Crockett look, Flashdance fashion...man...I could go on for days.


----------



## Halloweenie1

RCIAG said:


> I lived through the 80s & not a single person I knew looked Mimi from the Drew Carey show. None. The rest are a little too stage/runway makeup & no one outside an album cover or video looked like that, but Cyndi & Madonna are perfect.


*Cool hair band pics! Thanks for posting.

"Mimi from the Drew Carey show" was supposed to be funny.....nice to see you where paying attention. "Joke" ...Being...the make-up, everything about the 80's was very over-the-top, and Mimi (and her make-up) is very over-the-top, as well. I guess it didn't come across that way. 

As for these pictures being "little too stage/runway makeup & no one outside an album cover or video,".... well I like it, and it is the 80's look I strived to emulate. If I dressed up on Halloween, this the 80's version I would do. 

Just here to inspire & have fun....did'nt mean to ruffle any feathers*.


----------



## Halloweenie1

*.......Here is just a few of 80's influences that inspired me.* 


*I loved Berlin........*



















*Dale Bozzio....Missing Persons*


















*Blondie*











*Adam Ant*


----------



## Halloweenie1

*.....More Ghoulish Halloween Make-up ideas.*


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Vampire Make-up ideas.....*






























































*To buy the products to get this look, go here:*
http://www.summitfashions.com/category/accessories.a-xotic-eyes/


----------



## Halloweenie1

*I was watching a video of Siouxie & The Banshees today and thought this could be a great look you could incorporate into your Halloween costume. *

*Siouxie Sioux Make-up *


----------



## Halloweenie1

Well, we have about a week left before Halloween! 

Here are a few tutorials on the popular Sugar Skull or "Day of the Dead" Skull look.

(Miss SkullnBones did a spot-on version!) 

Have fun!


----------



## skullnbones

I LOVE THIS THREAD! Adam ant, Siouxsie, and Blondie are you kidding me!!! THE BEST!!! The 80's were the best make up and hair!
Thank you for the reference on my Day of the Dead! that is the picture i tried my best to emulate  keep posting! i love all of these looks.
Go Big or Go home


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Here are some more fun HALLOWEEN Nails....*


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Halloween Make-UP*





















*These are supposed to be Valentines Day but I thought they would for great Halloween......*






*Cool concept...but I would leave the candy part out.*


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Animal Prints are in.........*


















*The Tutorial for this one is here:*
http://www.temptalia.com/halloween-makeup-tutorial-leopard


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Love love love all these ideas!


----------



## bognosh

Halloweenie1, I absolutely love the pin up bride of Frankenstein photo by Stephanie. I'd like to see more of her work, but cannot for the life of me make out the last name. Any chance you know who she is/have a link to her work? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------

